# Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

Vielleicht kennt jemand ja das Wendebecken in Walsum.

Von dort aus läuft ein Wasserstraße für die Schiffe in den Hauptstrom und ca.5 Meter vom Ufer dieser Wasserstraße ist ein Wasserauslass von einem Kraftwerk,welcher in einen ca.3 Meter breiten "Bach" fließt,welcher auch wieder in den Rhein mündet.

An dieser Stelle war ich heute Köderfische stippen und wurde von der WSP kontrolliert und darauf hingewiesen,dass in diesem "Nebengewässer" das Angeln verboten ist.

Ich geh schon seit 15 Jahren dorthin und auch Angler die herbei kamen und noch länger dort angeln wussten es nicht.

Hab dann eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei bekommen und muss mit einer Geldstarfe bis 1500 Euro rechnen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich da am besten vorgehen kann?


----------



## BlackWeed (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Hey,

Rechtschutz wäre hilfreich !!!! 
Ich denke das der Satz "Das hab ich nicht gewußt" nicht viel weiter helfen wird ...

Bekommt man bei euch in der Gegend nicht so eine Landkarte dazu
(beim Angelkartenkauf), aus der man erkennen kann, wo man Angeln darf und wo nicht ???


Gruß #h


----------



## Tobi94 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ähhh....hast du eine Rheinkarte?
Dann lies mal, was da drauf steht: "(...) ausgenommen sind alle Nebengewässer. Als Nebengewässer gelten alle Gewässer, die hinter der Uferlinie des Rheines bei Normalwasserstand liegen, z.B. Häfen, Altarme, *Zuflüsse* (...)"

Damit ist ja wohl klar, dass du dort nicht angeln darfst...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Hast du:
- Angelschein
- Erlaubnisskarte für den Abschnitt?

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mit gültigem Angelschein und der Erlaubnisskarte für den Abschnitt eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei bekommt und mit 1500€ Geldstrafe rechnen muss...

Wobei man natürlich in der Nähe von Kraftwerkseinflüssen nicht näher als 50m(!) ran darf. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich ne falsche Meterangabe im Kopf habe.

Dagegen würde ich auf jeden Fall mit nem Anwalt gegenhalten.


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



BlackWeed schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Rechtschutz wäre hilfreich !!!!
> Ich denke das der Satz "Das hab ich nicht gewußt" nicht viel weiter helfen wird ...
> ...




Rechtschutz hab ich nicht.

Und wenn man über 15 Jahre Leute da angeln sieht denkt man halt,dass es legal ist.

Aber dem war nicht so#q


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ich hab alle Scheine,Rheinschein,Hafenschein...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Wobei man natürlich in der Nähe von Kraftwerkseinflüssen nicht näher als 50m(!) ran darf. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich ne falsche Meterangabe im Kopf habe.


Hier in Bayern gibt es keine solche Regelung.


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



christian36 schrieb:


> Hier in Bayern gibt es keine solche Regelung.



Ja,Bayern,der schönste Ort Deutschlands:m


----------



## fenriz-hc (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Gilt vllt. das Gewohnheitsrecht , hier? 
sind schließlich etliche Jahre.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



christian36 schrieb:


> Hier in Bayern gibt es keine solche Regelung.



Wenn ich mich recht ensinne, gibt es die in BW. Wie es in Walsum aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## David Kanal (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Hey ist seit längerer Zeit Verboten da zu Fischen ,bin ca vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal da gewesen ,und hatte Glück das die Jungs von der WSP gut drauf waren .Der Rentner neben mir hat ne Anzeige bekommen .....#q 

Ich denke aus der Sache kommste nicht mehr raus ..


Mfg David


----------



## Bellaron (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Hey,
bei uns ist einer erwischt worden,der ohne erlaubniskarte und mehreren Angeln gefischt hat.Der hat eine Strafe von 500 Euro bekommen(Hessen). Es heißt ja immer es kann eine Strafe bis so und soviel Euro geben.Man kann eine Höchststrafe bis zu 5000 Euro bekommen,kommt immer drauf an.Die haben bestimmt zu dir gesagt es kann bis zu 1500 Euro Strafe geben.Muß aber nicht sein.Meistens gehen die von einer Höchststrafe aus.Die werden auch sagen,Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.Hoffentlich darfst du deinen Fischerreischein behalten,ich wünsch dir alles gute.Sag wie es war,und das du da immer viele Angler gesehen hast,deshalb dachtest du,das es dort auch erlaubt ist.Aber wenn es in der Erlaubniskarte drin steht,dann wirst du nicht viel Glück haben.Okay ciao und viel Glück.


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



David Kanal schrieb:


> Hey ist seit längerer Zeit Verboten da zu Fischen ,bin ca vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal da gewesen ,und hatte Glück das die Jungs von der WSP gut drauf waren .Der Rentner neben mir hat ne Anzeige bekommen .....#q
> 
> Ich denke aus der Sache kommste nicht mehr raus ..
> 
> ...



Mal sehen,aber bevor ich soviel Kohle dafür zahl,geh ich lieber zum Ausgleich in den Knast.


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Bellaron schrieb:


> Hey,
> bei uns ist einer erwischt worden,der ohne erlaubniskarte und mehreren Angeln gefischt hat.Der hat eine Strafe von 500 Euro bekommen(Hessen). Es heißt ja immer es kann eine Strafe bis so und soviel Euro geben.Man kann eine Höchststrafe bis zu 5000 Euro bekommen,kommt immer drauf an.Die haben bestimmt zu dir gesagt es kann bis zu 1500 Euro Strafe geben.Muß aber nicht sein.Meistens gehen die von einer Höchststrafe aus.Die werden auch sagen,Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.Hoffentlich darfst du deinen Fischerreischein behalten,ich wünsch dir alles gute.Sag wie es war,und das du da immer viele Angler gesehen hast,deshalb dachtest du,das es dort auch erlaubt ist.Aber wenn es in der Erlaubniskarte drin steht,dann wirst du nicht viel Glück haben.Okay ciao und viel Glück.



Danke:m


----------



## xAlex (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



fenriz-hc schrieb:


> Gilt vllt. das Gewohnheitsrecht , hier?
> sind schließlich etliche Jahre.




Das wäre vllt. ein chance.

Schieße am besten Fotos von anderen Angler die dort angeln(natürlich nur von hinten) und zeige die dem Richter.
Das könnte deine Strafe vllt. abmildern.


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



xAlex schrieb:


> Das wäre vllt. ein chance.
> 
> Schieße am besten Fotos von anderen Angler die dort angeln(natürlich nur von hinten) und zeige die dem Richter.
> Das könnte deine Strafe vllt. abmildern.



Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Keine Sorge...das Geld wird schon eingetrieben...dazu gibts doch bestimmt nette Vollstreckungsbeamte 


(solche Fotos mindern nichts...das sieht aus wie ne billige Ausrede)


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Mal sehen,aber bevor ich soviel Kohle dafür zahl,geh ich lieber zum Ausgleich in den Knast.




Ob dat Clever is |kopfkrat. Nachher haste Pech, gehst in Knast mit nem Tagessatz von 10€ und hockst da nen paar Monate. |bigeyes


Jo wenn es auf der Rheinkarte draufsteht, dann siehts eher schlecht aus würde ick sagen. Und nur weil da ne menge Angler zu sehen sind, muss dat ja nich bedeuten das man da Angeln darf. So werden die Beamten dat wohl och sehen.

Nun ja Viel Glück


----------



## boot (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

*Wenn es das erstemal ist wird es mit großer Warscheinlichkeit eingestellt,warte erst einmal ab,wenn es zu Gerichtsverhandlung kommen sollte melde dich über Pn bei mir.lg*


----------



## fenriz-hc (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

genau vllt kennst ja paar Leute von denen. Wenn alle das machen , dann ist das sicher Gewohnheitsrecht und du könntest eventuell milderne Strafe bekommen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewohnheitsrecht


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Kommt bestimmt erst n Strafbefehl...wo du Kohle zahlen musst und fetisch...irgendwie so ^^

Nix Gewohnheitsrecht...wie kommt ihr auf sowas...? Wozu wird man in verschiedenen Bestimmungen aufgeklärt, wo man angeln darf und wo nicht...wenn ich anderen vertraue und die mir Kaqqa () erzählen, dann bin ich trotzdem dran...jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied...


----------



## chivas (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

es gibt KEIN gewohnheitsrecht... (zumindest in diesem zusammenhang nicht!) was auch immer "ihr" darunter versteht!

ich vermute aber auch, dass das verfahren eingestellt wird - eventuell gegen zahlung einer geringen geldauflage.


----------



## frogile (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ich glaube dass hier das Gewohnheitsrecht nicht helfen wird. Schliesslich handelt sich es hier um eine Straftat. Wenn ich seit 10 Jahren meine Frau verpruegel kann ich auch nicht sagen, dass ich das schon immer gemacht habe und das das nun legal ist.


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

lol...gutes (wenn auch hartes) Beispiel...ich hätte da noch was:

Ich habe mich daran gewöhnt, auf der Landstraße mit 140 km/h zu fahren...deshalb werde ich trotzdem angehalten, wenn ich dabei erwischt werde...

oder nicht?


----------



## frogile (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Stimmt, dein Beispiel ist etwas humaner


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Wie das ausgehen wird, lässt sich kaum prognostizieren, aber es ist durchaus auch möglich, dass man das Verfahren gegen dich einstellt, wenn du zuvor noch nie vor nem Richter gestanden bist.
Da kannst du im Moment nicht viel machen, außer abwarten, was kommt und für die Zukunft, leg dir mal ganz dringend eine Rechtschutzversicherung zu, ohne geht's heute kaum noch.
Mal gibt's Knatsch mit dem Arbeitgeber(da reicht die Rechtschutz über Gewerkschaftszugehörigkeit), mal hast du einen Autounfall oder Streit mit den Nachbarn oder....


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Gibt ja hier oft solche Themen...am besten wartest du jetzt ab und nimmst es wie ein Mann...schau einfach mal, wieviel du zahlen sollst...wenn es erträglich ist, dann tu das am besten, damit die Sache aus der Welt geschafft ist...hast nun mal Mist gebaut (wenn auch nicht unbedingt mit Absicht)

Ich denke nicht, dass ein Rechtsbehelf gegen die eventuelle Geldstrafe Erfolg bringen würde, da du nunmal im Unrecht bist und bestehende Gesetze missachtet hast...(kommt ja bei jedermann mal vor)...

Sei stark und warte ab...ist doch besser, als wenn du irgend ne schlimme Krankheit hättest...es ist "nur" Geld! Gibt wichtigeres im Leben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Gewohnheitsrecht gibt es hier nicht. 
Fakt ist, dass Du in einem Gewässerabschnitt gefischt hast, für das Du nicht Fischereiausübungsberechtigt bist. 
Du hast damit das Fischereirecht eines anderen ( vollkommen gleich ob der das wahrnimmt ) verletzt. Das ist ganz einfach Wilderei.
In der Regel wird sowas bei Ersttätern bei einer Geldstrafe irgendwo zwischen 200 und 500 Euro eingestellt. 
Wenn Du es zu einem Verfahren kommen lässt, kann das noch teurer werden und Dich sogar den Fischereischein kosten.

Also schön kleine Brötchen backen und zahlen. 

Davon ab find ich es gut, dass Du das hier öffentlich machst. Es gibt nämlich recht viele Angler am Rhein, die es mit den Gewässergrenzen insbesondere an Hafeneinfahrten, nicht so ganz genau nehmen. Und das kann halt unangenehm werden.
Somit könnte das so manch einem eine Warnung sein.


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Gibt ja hier oft solche Themen...am besten wartest du jetzt ab und nimmst es wie ein Mann...schau einfach mal, wieviel du zahlen sollst...wenn es erträglich ist, dann tu das am besten, damit die Sache aus der Welt geschafft ist...hast nun mal Mist gebaut (wenn auch nicht unbedingt mit Absicht)
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass ein Rechtsbehelf gegen die eventuelle Geldstrafe Erfolg bringen würde, da du nunmal im Unrecht bist und bestehende Gesetze missachtet hast...(kommt ja bei jedermann mal vor)...
> 
> Sei stark und warte ab...ist doch besser, als wenn du irgend ne schlimme Krankheit hättest...es ist "nur" Geld! Gibt wichtigeres im Leben.



Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen:m

Mir persönlich ist Geld auch nicht so wichtig,aber wenn du 2 Kinder hast sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Wie sieht es denn aus,wenn ich ein "Hohes Tier" von dem Werk dem der Auslauf gehört sagt,dass es sie nicht stört,dass ich dort geangelt hab?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Moin!

Ich denke mal, dass die Sache eingestellt wird, vielleicht unter der Bedingung, dass eine kleine Geldbuße gezahlt wird. Hier in unserer Stadt werden alle Verstöße nach § 293 STGB (Fischwilderei) eingestellt!

Natürlich gibt es im Unrecht keine Gleichheit, lautet ein alter Rechtsgrundsatz. Das heißt, dass ich nicht sagen kann, dass z.B. an einer Ampelkreuzung jeden Tag 20 Leute bei Rot fahren und ich mich darauf berufe, dass alle anderen 19 *nicht *angezeigt werden und ich der "Unglückliche" bin, den es erwischt hat. Pech gehabt!

Lass Dich nicht fertig machen - geh zu der Vernehmung, wenn eine Vorladung der Polizei kommt und weise darauf hin, dass dort ständig geangelt wird, so dass Deinerseits ein *"Verbotsirrtum" *vorliegt.

Du hast eben geglaubt, dass das Angeln dort rechtmäßig ist und das war´s dann, denke ich mal! 
Da passiert nicht viel.....,.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gewohnheitsrecht gibt es hier nicht.
> Fakt ist, dass Du in einem Gewässerabschnitt gefischt hast, für das Du nicht Fischereiausübungsberechtigt bist.
> Du hast damit das Fischereirecht eines anderen ( vollkommen gleich ob der das wahrnimmt ) verletzt. Das ist ganz einfach Wilderei.
> In der Regel wird sowas bei Ersttätern bei einer Geldstrafe irgendwo zwischen 200 und 500 Euro eingestellt.
> ...



Wollte halt anderen Leuten die Anzeige ersparen,hab schon alle Leute die ich kenne angerufen und Bescheid gesagt.


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass die Sache eingestellt wird, vielleicht unter der Bedingung, dass eine kleine Geldbuße gezahlt wird. Hier in unserer Stadt werden alle Verstöße nach § 293 STGB (Fischwilderei) eingestellt!
> 
> ...



Fertig machen lass ich mich bestimmt nicht,dafür hab ich schon zuviel durch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus,wenn ich ein "Hohes Tier" von dem Werk dem der Auslauf gehört sagt,dass es sie nicht stört,dass ich dort geangelt hab?




Es sieht genauso aus, als wenn der Schulleiter im Ort bei mir sagt, es störe ihn nicht, wenn die Autos mit 60 km/h an der Schule vorbeirauschen, obwohl dort 30 km/h vorgeschrieben ist.

Manchmal steht auch die Polizei dort und kassiert ab, aber nur bei denen, die nicht Gewohnheitsrecht haben ...


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Hab mich ja auch damit abgefunden,dass ich im Unrecht bin,aber als wir die WSp mal auf die (ich bin kein Rassist),Russen und Polen angesprochen haben,die mit Blinker und großen Drillingen die Fische reissen,wurde uns nur gesagt,dass diese Gruppen zu gefährlich wären.

Hat man da nicht den Beruf verfehlt?

Soll jetzt keine Hetze gegen die Polizei werden,Kollegen von mir gehen jedes Wochenende ins Stadion und denen ist es auch nicht zu gefährlich.


----------



## chivas (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus,wenn ich ein "Hohes Tier" von dem Werk dem der Auslauf gehört sagt,dass es sie nicht stört,dass ich dort geangelt hab?



wenn die eigentümer des werkes dort über das fischereirecht verfügen (was recht nahe liegt aber nicht so sein muß!), dann hast du schonmal gute karten. wenn das der fall ist und es dir ERLAUBT wird (nicht nur geduldet), dann hättest du keine wilderei begangen - aber eben nur für den fall, dass der fischereiberechtigte dir dort den fischfang auch tatsächlich erlaubt hat. und das auch noch vor deiner "verhaftung"!


----------



## Thomas29 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



chivas schrieb:


> wenn die eigentümer des werkes dort über das fischereirecht verfügen (was recht nahe liegt aber nicht so sein muß!), dann hast du schonmal gute karten. wenn das der fall ist und es dir ERLAUBT wird (nicht nur geduldet), dann hättest du keine wilderei begangen - aber eben nur für den fall, dass der fischereiberechtigte dir dort den fischfang auch tatsächlich erlaubt hat. und das auch noch vor deiner "verhaftung"!



Wie kann er das denn nachweisen,dass er mir es vorher erlaubt hat#c


----------



## chivas (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Hab mich ja auch damit abgefunden,dass ich im Unrecht bin,aber als wir die WSp mal auf die (ich bin kein Rassist),Russen und Polen angesprochen haben,die mit Blinker und großen Drillingen die Fische reissen,wurde uns nur gesagt,dass diese Gruppen zu gefährlich wären.
> 
> Hat man da nicht den Beruf verfehlt?
> 
> Soll jetzt keine Hetze gegen die Polizei werden,Kollegen von mir gehen jedes Wochenende ins Stadion und denen ist es auch nicht zu gefährlich.



da läuft was völlig schief 
aber da hilft nur ne dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde, die regelmäßig aber auch nix ändern wird. eine krähe hackt der anderen... aber manchmal hilfts halt doch was 

€dit: zum nachweis sollte eine aussage als zeuge genügen... aber es reicht eben nicht "ein hohes tier", es muß halt schon nen geschäftsführer oder was auch immer sein - ka, was das für ne firma ist  jedenfalls gehe ich davon aus, dass es für "die ecke" keine erlaubnisscheine gibt, sonst hättest du vorher einen haben müssen...


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ja...dass man ohne Geld nicht leben kann ist auch klar  Aber wie gesagt...soooooooo viel Zeit hat man auch nicht und man sollte glücklich sein, das Leben genießen zu können ^^ Schei* auf die 200 Euronen oder so und mach dein Leben und Angelleben wieder zum Genuss 

Viele Grüße
Thomas



----
Ich hätte Philsoph werden sollen...


----------



## Ralle2609 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

wasn ponyhof das die sich wegen sowas anstellen, 
wenn es dazu kommen sollte das du aussagen sollst... dann sage es so wie es ist und sag das du das nicht wusstest es dir trotzdem leid tut und dus nicht wieder machst, sofern du keine anzeigen hast denke ich das nichts weiter auf dich zukommt trotzdem sind manche regeln in deutschland sowas von fürn arsch

meine meinung: rausreden, <-lass es lieber dann werden die nur sauer denn das ist bei denen tagesordnung ich war nicht schuld. sags so wie war und gut =)

und wünsch dir alles gute und lass ma hören wie es ausgeht, selbst wenn du blechen musst werden es niemals 1500penunzen die sagen das immer das ist dannd er höchstsatz


----------



## ali-angler (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Hab auch gehört das die meissten Verfahren wegen Fischwilderei eingestellt werden, solange keine zusätzliche Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei hizu kommt. Aber wie ist das jetzt mit dem Angelschein, weiss jemand ob einem die Fischereierlaubnis entzogen wird oder man mit irgendwelchen anderen konsequenzen in der Richtung rechnen muss?


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Nein, ich würde auf keinen Fall einräumen, dass ich diesen Fehler begangen habe...dann haben sie dich direkt am Wickel und so kommste nicht mit ner kleinen Geldstrafe und ner Einstellung raus...sag, du wusstest es nicht und es tut dir leid, wird nicht mehr vorkommen...so ist keine angriffsfläche da und du kommst wahrscheinlich glimpflich davon...

Bist du "Ersttäter" und entschuldigst dich für das unangebrachte Verhalten (hier Nichteinhaltung der Bestimmungen zum Gewässerschein), dann sollte der Schein meines Erachtens auch erhalten bleiben...


----------



## ELBkaida (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

@Karauschenjäger:



> ...Verbotsirrtum...



Der Begriff und die dazugehörige Erklärung waren mir wirklich neu.
- Der _Verbotsirrtum_ ist ein Irrtum des Täters über die             Widerrechtlichkeit seiner Handlung. 

Hat mir d. Tag gerettet. Ich liebe dieses Land...


----------



## powermike1977 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass die Sache eingestellt wird, vielleicht unter der Bedingung, dass eine kleine Geldbuße gezahlt wird. Hier in unserer Stadt werden alle Verstöße nach § 293 STGB (Fischwilderei) eingestellt!
> 
> .



nabend,
dann weiss ich ja, warum bei euch demnaechst so viel los ist am wasser .

ich kenne das spiel immer nur so, dass bis zur anzeige "noch alles möglich ist", sprich, der typ kann sich noch auf ne verwarnung einlassen etc...aber wenns ne anzeige gibt-dann fliesst geld. du hast aber das recht gehoert zu werden - also solltest du den anhoerungsbogen evtl. sehr gut nutzen. wie hier schon gesagt, nichtwissen schuetzt vor strafe nicht, aber bei den absichten 5 koederfische und nicht 5 20pfund karpfen zu angeln kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da viel auf dich zukommt.

kopp hoch,
mike


----------



## Ulli3D (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ach ja, das "Hohe Tier" kann vor hundert Zeugen erzählen, dass Du es darfst, lies mal nach, für Erlaubnisse ist die Schriftform vorgeschrieben, je nach Bundesland ist sogar die Form vorgegeben.


----------



## chivas (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

wenn es keine schriftlichen erlaubniskarten gibt, kann jeder selbstverständlich die erlaubnis auch mündlich erteilen - die schriftform dient doch lediglich beweiszwecken. aber egal...


----------



## ernie1973 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Also - zunächst mal tief durchatmen!

Als erstes wirst Du als Beschuldigter einen Bogen zugesandt bekommen, indem Du Dich zu der Sache schriftlich äußern KANNST.

Deine Personalien mußt Du angeben - alles andere kannst Du machen, mußt Du aber nicht.

So, also überleg´ Dir, ob Du Dich äußern möchtest, oder nicht!

Deine Entscheidung!

Solltest Du dazu kommen, Dich äußern zu wollen, dann solltest Du Dir gut überlegen, WAS Du schreibst.

Als Ersttäter rechne ich in Deinem Fall mit einer Einstellung des Verfahrens nach § 153a StPO gegen Zahlung von 200-800 € an eine gemeinnützige Einrichtung.

Ernie


----------



## Jockel13883 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb, musst du dich zur Sache nicht äußern. Solltest du Angaben machen wollen, gestehe die Tat, sag, dass dir nicht bewusst war, dass dieser Bereich von deiner Erlaubnis nicht erfasst war und sei reuig. Gan wichtig ist auch das Auftreten vor Gericht. Sei höflich, sprich laut und deutlich, und antworte möglichst genau und freundlich auf die Fragen des Richters. Als Ersttäter wirds bei entsprechend einsichtigem Verhalten eine geringere Geldstrafe werden. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück bei der Sache.


----------



## Sterni01 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Moin moin !

Interessantes, wenn auch trauriges Thema. Ich habe es (in ähnlicher Art)auch schon mal durch.
Mal eine Frage: Wem gehört das Fischereirecht denn dort ?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es dem Land / Gemeinde gehört. Nur der Eigentümer / Geschädigte kann es zu einer Anzeige bringen.
Eingestellt wird das Verfahren ganz sicher nicht. Wahrscheinlich wirst du (als Ersttäter),eine Geldstrafe von ca. 30 Tagessätzen zahlen müssen. Die Höhe des TS hängt von deinem Einkommen ab. Sicherlich wirst du deine Strafe auch ,,absitzen,, können. Aber lohnt es sich, 30 Tage in den Bau zu gehen, um 10 € am Tag zu sparen ?
In jedem Fall wirst du als Vorbestraft registriert !!!
Sei froh, dass sie deinen Angelkram nicht noch beschlagnahmt haben. Bei mir war es damals der Fall. Meine Anwältin sagte mir, dass sie dazu berechtigt sind. Ich habe mir allerdings dann eine schriftliche Bestätigung von nem Kumpel geben lassen, dass ich mir die Angeln nur geborgt hatte. So wurden sie dem Eigentümer wieder zurückgegeben...grins


----------



## ernie1973 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Moin!

Ich denke, dass es garnicht zu einer Verhandlung kommen wird, wenn er sich bei seiner schriftlichen Einlassung Mühe gibt, Reue zeigt und den ganzen Sachverhalt mal entsprechend schildert.

Die Einstellung wird hoffentlich und voraussichtlich schon durch die Staatsanwaltschaft erfolgen.

Ich würde empfehlen, den Sachverhalt ausführlich zu schildern - vor allem so, dass es auch für Nicht-angler verständlich ist.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hat der TE Köfis gestippt - und zwar in einem Rinnsaal, NUR einige Meter vom Hauptstrom weg, für den er die entsprechenden Papiere hatte.

Irrtum und Unwissenheit kann man versuchen - wird aber schwer, wenn es so eindeutig in der Rheinkarte drinsteht, die man ja immer dabei hat.-->man riskiert dabei sich den Spruch einzufangen:"Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil".

Gewohnheitsrecht anzuführen ist blanker Unsinn - sorry, aber an dieser Stelle geht es um einen Straftatbestand und dabei spielt *nur* eine Rolle, ob die obj. und subj. Voraussetzungen des Tatbestandes vorliegen - oder nicht!

Man angelte direkt neben dem Strom, an dem man angeln darf - die Köfis angelte man nur in dem kleinen Zufluß, weil dort die Strömung nicht so stark war usw. - nah bei der Stelle, wo man auch angeln darf - usw.

Das sollte man breit und klar hervorheben - zudem wird dort an dem Zufluß evtl. sogar niemand Fischereirechte haben, bzw, ausüben, so das es im Grunde evtl. keinen Geschädigten gibt.
Der Eintrritt eines "Schadens" ist zwar unerheblich, für das Vorliegen der Fischwilderei, denn diese ist bereits "vollendet", wenn man angelt, auch wenn man nichts fängt, aber es könnte bedeutsam für den bearbeitenden Amts- oder Staatsanwalt sein, dass dort sonst niemand angelt, bzw. fängt!

Ganz vorsichtig wäre ich mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass dort "alle anderen" auch immer angeln - denn:

1:
Es gibt keine Gleichheit im Unrecht - und dass die anderen (noch?) nicht erwischt wurden hilft Dir garnicht, wenn Du erwischt wurdest (wenn ich sage, dass alle anderen in der "30-Zone" auch immer 100 km/h fahren, aber nicht gelasert wurden, dann bringt mir das NICHTS, wenn ich gemessen wurde, außer einen verärgerten Staatswanwalt/Richter!!!).

2:
Wirkt diese Behauptung so, als ob Du Deine Tat nicht einsiehst / bereust und Dich irgendwie noch rausreden willst unter Berufung auf viele andere, die auch Mist machen.
Das kommt nicht gut an!

Also - nimm´ Dir Zeit für die schriftliche Einlassung - versuche nicht, Dich dumm rauszureden und achte darauf, alles auch für Nicht-Angler verständlich darzustellen!

Viel Glück!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Moin moin !
> 
> Interessantes, wenn auch trauriges Thema. Ich habe es (in ähnlicher Art)auch schon mal durch.
> Mal eine Frage: Wem gehört das Fischereirecht denn dort ?
> ...


 
Bei Dir kam es zu einer Verhandlung???

...wow - warst Du kein unbeschriebenes Blatt mehr???

Der Tipp mit den "geborgten" Angeln ist bedenklich, weil es auf einen Betrug hindeutet und zudem Deinen Kumpel zumindest wegen Beihilfe belastet - das nur so am Rande!

;O)

Also vorsicht damit, andere zu solchen Handlungsweisen aufzufordern, die kriminell sind!

Was Du tatsächlich machst, dass ist Deine Sache - aber groß auch noch öffentlich drüber schreiben ist dumm!(für sowas gibt es die PN).

Ernie


----------



## Torsten (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

ich selber finde es auch von Vorteil wenn man eine Steckenkarte hat,wo genau die Strecke eingezeichnet ist,wo man angeln darf oder nicht.


----------



## Sterni01 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bei Dir kam es zu einer Verhandlung???
> 
> ...wow - warst Du kein unbeschriebenes Blatt mehr???
> 
> ...



1) Ich war ein unbeschriebenes Blatt !
2) Besteht der Sachverhalt einer Straftat (Fischwilderei), wird das Verfahren nicht eingestellt. Das Einstellen muß der Richter ja begründen. Bei einer Ordnungswidrigkeit sieht es anders aus.
3) Wer hat gesagt, dass ich mir die in meinem Besitz befindlichen Angeln, nicht auch tatsächlich geborgt hatte ?

|krach:


----------



## Torsten (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

ich selber habe eine Rheinkarte,wobei ich sagen muß das dass meine erste Rheinkarte ist.  ich selber weiss auch nicht wo ich überall angeln darf,ich weiss nur das  ich ich nicht die alten Rheinarme beangeln darf,und ich somit eine andere Angelkarte haben muß,was ich unverschämt finde wenn ich das mal sagen darf. ich darf doch mit meine Kanlakarte auch somit überall angeln gehen,außer Schleusenbereiche,oder eingezäunte bereiche............


----------



## Torsten (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

ich selber sehe das so das der alte Rheinarm doch kein privat Gewässer ist, oder doch?


----------



## Sterni01 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Torsten schrieb:


> ich selber sehe das so das der alte Rheinarm doch kein privat Gewässer ist, oder doch?



Wem das Gewässer gehört, ist zweitrangig.
Wichtig ist, wer das Fischereirecht besitzt.

Das können 1 oder auch 2 rechtliche Personen sein !


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Torsten schrieb:


> ich selber habe eine Rheinkarte,wobei ich sagen muß das dass meine erste Rheinkarte ist.  ich selber weiss auch nicht wo ich überall angeln darf,



So schwer zu durchschauen ist das eigentlich nicht.

Alles was hinter der natürlichen Uferlinie liegt, ist tabu. Dort, wo die Uferliie durch Einmündungen von Flüssen, Altarmen oder Häfen unterbrochen ist, musst Du einfach eine gedachte Linie ziehen, die dem natürlichen Verlauf des Flußbettes folgt.


----------



## antonio (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus,wenn ich ein "Hohes Tier" von dem Werk dem der Auslauf gehört sagt,dass es sie nicht stört,dass ich dort geangelt hab?



das ändert nix.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> 1) Ich war ein unbeschriebenes Blatt !
> 2) Besteht der Sachverhalt einer Straftat (Fischwilderei), wird das Verfahren nicht eingestellt. Das Einstellen muß der Richter ja begründen. Bei einer Ordnungswidrigkeit sieht es anders aus.
> 3) Wer hat gesagt, dass ich mir die in meinem Besitz befindlichen Angeln, nicht auch tatsächlich geborgt hatte ?
> 
> |krach:


 
Fast richtig - der Staatsanwalt kann schon einstellen - entweder nach § 170 II StPO wenn schon kein hinreichender Tatverdacht besteht.(dann muß er es sogar!).

Oder z.Bsp. nach §§ 153, 153a StPO oder § 154 StPO.

Dann kommt auch bei Straftaten die Sache erst bis zum Richter, *wenn* der Staatsanwalt überhaupt Anklage erhoben hat - sonst nicht!

Der Staatsanwalt hat das Anklagemonopol - und wenn er nicht anklagt, sondern einstellt, dann sieht auch bei Straftaten kein Richter jemals die Akte!

Ernie

Ps:

Aus der Praxis kann ich Dir sagen, dass zumindest hier in Köln die meisten Verfahren wegen Fischwilderei nach § 153 a StPO eingestellt werden - gegen Zahlung einiger hundert Euro, es sei denn, es treten weitere Dinge hinzu - z.B. Vorstrafen oder andere mitverwirklichte Delikte!(daher überhaupt meine Frage - dies wird aber lokal uneinheitlich gehandhabt, so dass es gut sein kann, dass z.Bsp. in Bayern immer angeklagt wird!).

E.


----------



## Thomas29 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ich hab mich ja schon gestern direkt zu der Sache geäussert und es wurde auch schriftlich aufgenommen.


----------



## Sterni01 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Nun Erni, ein Tatverdacht besteht ja. Nicht nur das, denn er hat ja die Tat begangen. Dazu waren auch sicher min. 2 Beamte vor Ort. (Beweispflicht)

Und wenn eine Straftat begangen wurde, muß doch der Staatsanwald Anklage erheben ?

Oder kann er dann wegen Geringfügigkeit oder Mangelns an öffentlichem Interesse einstellen und zu einer Ordnungsstrafe übergehen ?


----------



## rheinjaeger (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt nämlich recht viele Angler am Rhein, die es mit den Gewässergrenzen insbesondere an Hafeneinfahrten, nicht so ganz genau nehmen..


 
Speziell an Hafeneinfahrten wird das aber in manchen (!) Häfen geduldet. Obwohl angelverbot wird man als Angler dort freundlich von der WASPO gegrüsst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



rheinjaeger schrieb:


> Speziell an Hafeneinfahrten wird das aber in manchen (!) Häfen geduldet. Obwohl angelverbot wird man als Angler dort freundlich von der WASPO gegrüsst.



Das ändert nix an der Tatsache dass man eine Anzeige bekommt, wenn mal ein schlecht gelaunter Polizist oder ein Fischereiaufseher daherkommt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Oder kann er dann wegen Geringfügigkeit oder Mangelns an öffentlichem Interesse einstellen und zu einer Ordnungsstrafe übergehen ?




Ja, das kann er.


----------



## Torsten (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

ich denke das die Angler die eine Rheinkarte besitzen,und dann noch ,sprich alten Rheinarm angeln möchten,eine Zusatzkarten haben müssen. und das finde ich das dass Abzocke der Angler ist, nur Geld mache rei....................


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Torsten schrieb:


> ich denke das die Angler die eine Rheinkarte besitzen,und dann noch ,sprich alten Rheinarm angeln möchten,eine Zusatzkarten haben müssen. und das finde ich das dass Abzocke der Angler ist, nur Geld mache rei....................




Wieso ?

Erstens stehen viele Altarme unter Naturschutz und dürfen gar nicht beangelt werden. Zweitens unterliegen die Nebengewässer meist einem anderen Fischereirecht. Was hat das mit Abzocke zu tun? 

Weiter ist der Fischereibereich der Rheinkarte so dermaßen groß, dass Du in einem Jahr gar nicht die komplette Strecke ausfischen kannst.


----------



## Torsten (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

ich gehe meist in Wesel Bislich und da darf ich auch nicht überal angeln gehen sprich alten Rhein arme und auch nicht an der Gravinseln, wenn dir das was sagt


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Torsten schrieb:


> ich gehe meist in Wesel Bislich und da darf ich auch nicht überal angeln gehen sprich alten Rhein arme und auch nicht an der Gravinseln, wenn dir das was sagt



Nein, sagt mir nix. Da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Aber es ändert doch nix an der Tatsache dass Du eine Angelerlaubnis für eine klar umrissene Strecke hast.


----------



## Ulli3D (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Etwas OT:

Und, wer erinnert sich noch an den Rentner, der im letzten Jahr in Köln zu 600 € verknackt worden ist wegen Schwarzangelei? Der hatte noch nicht einmal was gefangen sondern nur seinen Wurm gebadet. Wahrscheinlich gabs die Strafe weil der Wurm ohne Badehose gebadet wurde.

[/end OT]

Ich frag mich auch, warum sich irgend so ein Hirni die Mühe macht, auf die Fischereierlaubnis genau zu schreiben wo die gilt, wenn das offensichtlich doch niemanden interessiert.


----------



## ernie1973 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Nun Erni, ein Tatverdacht besteht ja. Nicht nur das, denn er hat ja die Tat begangen. Dazu waren auch sicher min. 2 Beamte vor Ort. (Beweispflicht)
> 
> Und wenn eine Straftat begangen wurde, muß doch der Staatsanwald Anklage erheben ?
> 
> Oder kann er dann wegen Geringfügigkeit oder Mangelns an öffentlichem Interesse einstellen und zu einer Ordnungsstrafe übergehen ?


 
Wie Ralle schon richtig schrieb - er muß nicht Anklage erheben!

Das Anklagemonopol liegt einzig und allein bei der Staatsanwaltschaft und diese entscheidet nach pflichtgemäßem Ermessen, ob sie einstellt, anklagt oder auch noch weiter ermitteln läßt!

Dieser Fall ist rel. klar - Zeugen sind vorhanden und der Beschuldigte hat sich bereits zu der Sache eingelassen (hoffentlich hat man Dich über Dein Recht zu Schweigen auch vorher belehrt, wie es sein sollte...!?).

Ich rechne nach wie vor mit einer Einstellung wegen geringer Schuld vermutlich nach § 153 a StPO!

Good Luck!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Etwas OT:
> 
> Und, wer erinnert sich noch an den Rentner, der im letzten Jahr in Köln zu 600 € verknackt worden ist wegen Schwarzangelei? Der hatte noch nicht einmal was gefangen sondern nur seinen Wurm gebadet. Wahrscheinlich gabs die Strafe weil der Wurm ohne Badehose gebadet wurde.
> 
> ...


 
Entweder war er einschlägig vorbestraft oder renitent!

Man bekommt die Einstellung gegen Zahlung quasi "als Angebot" per Post zugesandt.

Wer darauf z.B. garnicht reagiert, der wird auch angeklagt werden.

In den meisten Fällen sollte man die Einstellung nach § 153 a StPO annehmen, da diese nicht im Führungszeugnis auftaucht und auch nicht zum Verlust des Scheins führt.

Dies kann nach einer Hauptverhandlung anders aussehen!

Wer weiß schon, wie der Rentner sich den Behörden gegenüber so benommen hat, oder was der sonst noch auf dem Kerbholz hatte??? 

Ernie

PS:

Der Fangerfolg spielt keine Rolle !--> beim Vorliegen des Angelns ohne Berechtigung ist bereits eine Fischwilderei vollendet.
Versuchte Fischwilderei gibt es nicht - wer unberechtigt angelt, hat den Tatbestand schon erfüllt - auch ohne Fang!

E.


----------



## Gardenfly (25. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Torsten schrieb:


> ich denke das die Angler die eine Rheinkarte besitzen,und dann noch ,sprich alten Rheinarm angeln möchten,eine Zusatzkarten haben müssen. und das finde ich das dass Abzocke der Angler ist, nur Geld mache rei....................



Wenn du der Pächter eines Altarmes währest, würdest du begrüssen das alle die eine Erlaubniskarte des Nachbargewässers haben gratis bei dir Fangen dürfen ?

Grundstücke (auch die Unterwasser) sind kein herrenloses Gut.


----------



## Frankenfischer (26. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Bei uns in Mittelfranken werden solche Delikte (immer vorausgesetzt, dass nichts anderes dabei ist) fast immer gegen Geldauflage eingestellt. Haben erst letztes Jahr 2 solche Fälle gehabt. Also auch in Bayern wird nicht alles angeklagt, ganz im Gegenteil


----------



## wacko (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Rechtschutz hab ich nicht.
> 
> Und wenn man über 15 Jahre Leute da angeln sieht denkt man halt,dass es legal ist.
> 
> Aber dem war nicht so#q


vll haben die Jungs ja nen Erlaubnisschein für das Gewässer? Nur weil jeden Tag ein Angler am See sitzt heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass ich da auch angeln darf


----------



## Thomas29 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Übrigens hatte ich auch noch nichts gefangen#c


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte ich auch noch nichts gefangen#c



Dann würde ich aber schnell nochmals hin und etwas fangen ... darauf würde ich bestehen !!


----------



## Tauwürmer (28. März 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

xAlex hat recht ich glaube in deiner situation würde ich es genau so machen.
*viel glück*


----------



## Thomas29 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Hab jetzt mal mit einem von dem Werk telefoniert,zu dem der Auslauf gehört und die haben nichts dagegen,dass dort geangelt wird.

Würde er mir auch schriftlich geben und so gebe es keinen Geschädigten und somit wohl auch keine Straftat.


----------



## Sneep (16. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Hallo,

Ich glaube nicht, dass dir das viel helfen wird. 
Es sei denn, die Leute vom Werk datieren dir die Erlaubnis vor.
Ich glaube aber kaum, das sie vor Gericht für dich eine Falschaussage machen werden.

Was ist passiert?

Du hast den Fischfang unberechtigter Weise ausgeübt.
Du darfst nur das, was die Gesetze, Bestimmungen und dein Erlaubnisschein erlauben. 

Bei einer Kontrolle wird ein Vergleich gezogen zwischen dem was du tust und den Dingen, die dir dein Erlaubnisschein gestatten.

In deinem Fall hast du in einem Gewässer gefischt, an dem du das Fischrecht gem. deiner Erlaubnis nicht hattest.

Damit ist der Tatbestand der Fischwilderei erfüllt!

Fischwilderei ist immer eine Straftat!

Bei der Fischwilderei ist es sogar in der Regel so, dass niemand geschädigt wird. 

Auch wenn du einen Fisch gefangen und mitgenommen hättest, wären die Leute vom Werk nicht geschädigt gewesen.

 Sie sind nicht die Besitzer der Fische. Fische in offenen Gewässern sind Bestandteile der Natur, an denen niemand ein Eigentumsrecht hat. In dem Moment, in dem ich einen Fisch besetze ist er herrenlos.

Wenn du ein Fischrecht hast, darfst du dir diese herrenlosen Tiere aneignen. Hast du kein entsprechendes Recht und tust es trotzdem, ist es Fischwilderei. Es ist für die Definition Fischwilderei völlig egal, ob du etwas gefangen hast.

Wenn du zum Beispiel in einer Forellenzucht geangelt hättest, wäre es keine Fischwilderei sondern Diebstahl, da die dortigen Forellen dem Züchter gehören und nicht herrenlos sind.

Im übrigen gilt der Grundsatz, Unkenntnis schützt nicht vor Strafe.

Also, es war eindeutig Fischwilderei und damit eine Straftat.
Das du nichts gefangen hast und es nicht wusstest, ist tragisch, hilft dir aber vor Gericht nicht.

Wie wird es weitergehen?

Vermutlich hat dein zuständiger Staatsanwalt noch 20 ungeklärte Mordfälle auf dem Schreibtisch und wird dir das Angebot machen, das Verfahren gegen Zahlung einer Geldstrafe einzustellen.

Falls nicht noch andere Sachen wie Widerstand oder Tierquälerei dazu kommen, ist das nach meiner Erfahrung die
wahrscheinlichste Variante.

Dann musst du überlegen, ob du die Sache so aus der Welt schaffst, oder das Ganze vor Gericht ausfechten willst.

Sneep


----------



## bebexx (19. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

schon irgendwelche post erhalten ... ??


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal mit einem von dem Werk telefoniert,zu dem der Auslauf gehört und die haben nichts dagegen,dass dort geangelt wird.
> 
> Würde er mir auch schriftlich geben und so gebe es keinen Geschädigten und somit wohl auch keine Straftat.




STOP ! So einfach ist die Sache nich vom Tisch, denke ich. 

Du hast also mit "einem" von dem Werk telefoniert, schonmal nich schlecht. Konnte Dir der "eine vom Werk" genau sagen, das dieses "Nebengewässer" auch dem "Werk" (somit auch das Recht der Fischerei) gehört???

Nur weil der Ablauf in dieses Gewässer geht, bedeutet das nicht gleich das auch das Gewässer seins (Werk) ist.

Er gibt Dir schriftlich das Du dort angeln darfst??? Okay, wenn er das Recht der Fischerei für genau das Gewässer inne hat, kann Dir das helfen. 

Aber: Und ich mach mal nen ZITAT Deines Erstpostings



Thomas29 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle war ich heute Köderfische stippen und wurde von der WSP  kontrolliert und darauf hingewiesen,dass in diesem "Nebengewässer" das  _*Angeln verboten*_ ist.



Ich denke mal das die WSP schon weis was Sache ist, und was nich. Und ob nur ne schriftliche Genehmigung von "jemanden aus dem Werk" reicht, an nem Gewässer zu fischen wo das _*"Angeln verboten"*_ ist, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bigup (19. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Nichts für Ungut, aber 95% von allem, was hier geschrieben wurde, ist schlicht Unfug.

Das Einzige, was Dir sinnvoll hilft, ist, einen Strafverteidiger zu suchen und Dich rechtlich fundiert beraten und verteidigen zu lassen!

Wenn Du Dich auf die Tipps hier verlässt, wirst Du relativ schlechte Karten haben. Dann solltest Du Dir nicht nur Gedanken über die (Geld-) Strafe machen, sondern auch über Deinen Fischereischein....

Nur am Rande:

Fischwilderei wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder Geldstrafe bis zu 360 Tagessätzen bestraft.

Rechtsschutzversicherung hilft hier gar nix, da die RSV nicht eintrittspflichtig ist, wenn ein Vorsatzdelikt im Raum steht und ein solches ist die Fischwilderei nun mal.


----------



## Thomas29 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



bebexx schrieb:


> schon irgendwelche post erhalten ... ??



Nein,aber der hatte auch gesagt,dass es 6-8 Wochen dauern könnte.


----------



## Bigup (19. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> @Bigup
> Stimmt genau, derselbe Unfug wie dein Posting. Hier wird wieder mal der Teufel an die Wand gemalt. Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 2 Jahren, das hätten hier wohl einige Zeitgenossen gerne. Ich möchte an ein Posting hier, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit erinnern, wobei jemand ohne Erlaubnisschein erwischt wurde und das Verfahren letztendlich wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt wurde.
> Also, den Ball mal ein bisschen flacher halten.



Naja - steht halt so im Gesetz... Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass es so kommen muss. Ausserdem schließt das eine Einstellung aus welchem Grunde auch immer ja auch nicht aus. Aber wenn hier immer von irgendeiner konkreten Summe als Geldstrafe die Rede ist, ist das einfach nicht richtig, vielmehr ist eben der genannte strafrahmen maßgebend.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Natürlich gibt es diesen Strafrahmen. Aber Thomas ist ja nicht der erste, der wegen Fischwilderei angezeigt wurde. Und die meißten Verfahren werden halt gegen eine Summe im genannten Bereich eingestellt.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Bigup schrieb:


> Naja - steht halt so im Gesetz... Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass es so kommen muss. Ausserdem schließt das eine Einstellung aus welchem Grunde auch immer ja auch nicht aus. Aber wenn hier immer von irgendeiner konkreten Summe als Geldstrafe die Rede ist, ist das einfach nicht richtig, vielmehr ist eben der genannte strafrahmen maßgebend.



Da ich selber im Rahmen meines Referendariats diese und ähnliche Einstellungsverfügungen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft entworfen und geschrieben habe, kannst Du mir glauben, dass die genannten Summen in etwa und mit kleinen regionalen Unterschieden der Praxis entsprechen - natürlich nur bei Ersttätern - bei chronischen Schwarzanglern oder Intensivtätern könnte auch mal mehr dabei rauskommen - sonst nicht!(z.B. wenn offene Bewährungsstrafen vorhanden sind und dann diese Bewährungen widerrufen werden & ein "Gesamtstrafpaket" geschnürt wird!).

Ernie


----------



## Bigup (19. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Da ich selber im Rahmen meines Referendariats diese und ähnliche Einstellungsverfügungen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft entworfen und geschrieben habe, kannst Du mir glauben, dass die genannten Summen in etwa und mit kleinen regionalen Unterschieden der Praxis entsprechen - natürlich nur bei Ersttätern - bei chronischen Schwarzanglern oder Intensivtätern könnte auch mal mehr dabei rauskommen - sonst nicht!(z.B. wenn offene Bewährungsstrafen vorhanden sind und dann diese Bewährungen widerrufen werden & ein "Gesamtstrafpaket" geschnürt wird!).
> 
> Ernie



Ich lasse mich ja gerne eines Besseren belehren und finds interessant, dass offensichtlich tatsächlich viele Verfahren eingestellt werden. Aber Du wirst, da Du offensichtlich "vom Fach" bist, zugeben müssen, dass viele Beiträge hier einfach nicht richtig waren.


----------



## Kuddel1968 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Hallo Thomas29
geändert wegen fehlerhaftem Inhalts....


----------



## Sneep (22. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Kuddel1968 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas29
> Gemäß § 294 StGB wird die Fischwilderei nur auf Strafantrag verfolgt.
> Das heißt folgendes:
> Wenn der Fischereirechtsinhaber keinen Strafantrag (nicht zu verwechseln mit Strafanzeige, die hast du schon am Hals...) stellt, wird der Staatsanwalt das Verfahren einstellen müssen.
> ...



Hallo,

hier ist besagter §:

_*[FONT=&quot]§ 294 StGB
Strafantrag[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]  in den Fällen des § 292 Abs. 1 und des § 293 wird die Tat nur auf Antrag des Verletzten verfolgt, wenn sie von einem *Angehörigen* oder an einem Ort begangen worden ist, wo der Täter *die Jagd oder die Fischerei in beschränktem Umfang ausüben durfte.*[/FONT]_ 

Ist er Angehöriger?

Hatte er an der Stelle ein beschränktes Angelrecht?


Sneep


----------



## ernie1973 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist besagter §:
> 
> ...


 
Bitte richtig lesen - wenn der Täter gar kein Recht hatte dort zu angeln und auch kein Angehöriger ist, dann ist es kein Antragsdelikt!

Das nimmt nur die Fälle aus, in denen der familiäre Kreis, oder der Kreis der wenigstens beschränkt zugelassenen Angler der Täter ist.

Für *alle anderen Fälle bedarf es eben keines Antrages*, wenn ich das jetzt beim Überfliegen richtig gelesen habe!

Ernie


----------



## Sneep (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bitte richtig lesen - wenn der Täter gar kein Recht hatte dort zu angeln und auch kein Angehöriger ist, dann ist es kein Antragsdelikt!
> 
> Das nimmt nur die Fälle aus, in denen der familiäre Kreis, oder der Kreis der wenigstens beschränkt zugelassenen Angler der Täter ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ernie1973

Nein, das hast du absolut nicht richtig gelesen.

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass ich genau das geschrieben habe. Wir sind in der Sache einer Meinung.

Ich brauche bei einer Fischwilderei keinen Antrag auf Strafverfolgung zu stellen, das macht der Staat ganz von alleine. 

Es gibt im besagten §294 zwei Ausnahmen. 

1. Beispiel:
Der Schwarzangler ist mein  Bruder.

2.Beispiel:
Ein Angler hat an meinem Gewässer  einen Tagesschein gelöst. Auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht,  das er mit einer Handangel fischen darf. Stattdessen hapuniert er die laichenden Karpfen und wird erwischt.


In diesen beiden Ausnahmefällen wird ohne eine Anzeige von mir keine Strafverfolgung wegen Fischwilderei eingeleitet. 
In allen andern Fällen schon.

Das bedeutet, in dem Fall, den wir hier diskutieren, greift der § 294 nicht. 
Thomas29 ist weder mit dem Kraftwerk verwandt, noch hatte er ein beschränktes Fischrecht, er hatte gar keines.

Daher wird diese Straftat auch dann verfolgt, wenn das Kraftwerk keinen Strafantrag stellt.

snEEp


----------



## Kuddel1968 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Moin Moin
RÜCKWÄRTSGANG !!!
Ich möchte mich für meinen Schrittfehler entschuldigen. Meine Vorredner haben recht!


----------



## Thomas29 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ich kann jetzt eh nur abwarten,egal was hier geschrieben wird,aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen Deutschland kotzt mich nur noch an.

Da muss man sich wegen sowas vorkommen wie ein Schwerverbrecher#t

Wahrscheinlich gibt es für den erstmaligen Download von Kinderpornografie eine geringere Strafe#t


----------



## Torsten (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt eh nur abwarten,egal was hier geschrieben wird,aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen Deutschland kotzt mich nur noch an.
> 
> Da muss man sich wegen sowas vorkommen wie ein Schwerverbrecher#t
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gibt es für den erstmaligen Download von Kinderpornografie eine geringere Strafe#t


 
Tohmas ich drücke dir die Daumen das du noch mal mit einen blauen Auge davon kommst.  Kopf hoch das wird schon.

MfG Torsten


----------



## Thomas29 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Torsten schrieb:


> Tohmas ich drücke dir die Daumen das du noch mal mit einen blauen Auge davon kommst.  Kopf hoch das wird schon.
> 
> MfG Torsten



Danke


----------



## Torsten (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Danke


 
hee Thomas nichts zu danken.wir Angler sollten zusammen halten#6 invor mir mich bitte mal wie es ausgegangen ist ok würd mich mal intressieren.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Thomas29 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Torsten schrieb:


> hee Thomas nichts zu danken.wir Angler sollten zusammen halten#6 invor mir mich bitte mal wie es ausgegangen ist ok würd mich mal intressieren.
> 
> Gruß Torsten



Mach ich


----------



## chivas (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

ich frage mich in dem konkreten fall wohl zuerst, wie hier die staatsanwaltschaft den notwendigen vorsatz begründen möchte...

zum weiteren bleibt die theoretische frage: wenn der fischereirechtsinhaber nachträglich den fischfang genehmigt, dürfte eine rechtfertigende einwilligung vorliegen. ich bin mir zwar nur "halb sicher" dass diese auch nachträglich erteilt werden kann, aber diese frage kann ernie sicherlich korrekt beantworten. naja, diese frage wurde ja an andere stelle schon aufgeworfen und wild in den dschungel hinein "beantwortet".

ich meine, wenn du dich bei deiner aussage nicht völlig ungeschickt angestellt hast, kann dir nur fahrlässigkeit unterstellt werden und das ist in diesem falle eben nicht strafbar.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



chivas schrieb:


> ich frage mich in dem konkreten fall wohl zuerst, wie hier die staatsanwaltschaft den notwendigen vorsatz begründen möchte...
> 
> zum weiteren bleibt die theoretische frage: wenn der fischereirechtsinhaber nachträglich den fischfang genehmigt, dürfte eine rechtfertigende einwilligung vorliegen. ich bin mir zwar nur "halb sicher" dass diese auch nachträglich erteilt werden kann, aber diese frage kann ernie sicherlich korrekt beantworten. naja, diese frage wurde ja an andere stelle schon aufgeworfen und wild in den dschungel hinein "beantwortet".
> 
> ich meine, wenn du dich bei deiner aussage nicht völlig ungeschickt angestellt hast, kann dir nur fahrlässigkeit unterstellt werden und das ist in diesem falle eben nicht strafbar.


 
Also - für Fischwilderei reicht bedingter Vorsatz schon aus!

Ohne die Details des Falles zu kennen kann man dazu ohnehin nichts sagen.

Am Rhein z.B. ist es klar geregelt und steht auch in der Erlaubniskarte, dass nur der Hauptstrom, verlängert in gerader Linie zu beangeln ist.

Damit wäre der Fall am Rhein glasklar, wenn jemand die Rute in ein solches "Nebengewässer" hält.(das vergessen auch hier viele Kollegen, die in Hafeneinfahrten oder sonstigen Mündungsbereichen rumangeln - das _kann_ Ärger geben!).

Die konkrete Regelung vor Ort beim TE kenne ich nicht - sollte es eine geben, dann richtet sich das "Wissen müssen" des TE danach, was als bekannt vorausgesetzt werden kann.(bei uns steht klar in jeder Erlaubniskarte, wo geangelt werden darf, so dass sich niemand rausreden kann, der Nebengewässer angeblich "fahrlässig" beangelt!).

Die Ausrede:

"Ich wußte nicht, dass ich hier nicht angeln durfte" reicht in der Praxis meist nicht, um (bedingten) Vorsatz mal eben entfallen zu lassen, sonst würde sich so jeder rausreden und die Richter & Staatsanwälte könnten auf ihrem Golfplatz bleiben und hätten nix zu tun!

Dies wird als bloße "Schutzbehauptung" gewertet.

Anders könnte der Fall liegen, wenn dort *keine* so klare Regelung wie z.B. hier am Rhein existiert.

Denkbar wären auch diverse (Rechts-) Irrtümer, wie Tatbestandsirrtum, Verbotsirrtum, Erlaubnistatbestandsirrtum usw. deren einzelne Erklärung aber zum einen sehr sehr komplex ist und zum anderen ohnehin unmöglich ist, WENN MAN NICHT WORTGENAU WEIß, WIE DER TE SICH SCHON EINGELASSEN HAT - ALSO WAS ER DORT BEREITS ANGEGEBEN HAT!(...nur mal am Rande - man muß über sein Recht zu Schweigen VOR einer Aussage belehrt werden und sollte davon auch bedenkenlos Gebrauch machen, um sich ggf. erst nach Beratung mit einem Anwalt schriftlich zu äußern- viele meinen, sie müßten sich direkt schonmal äußern und dann ist oft nix mehr zu machen - dies vielleicht nur als Praxis-Tipp für künftige Situationen, in denen irgendjemand von Euch einer Tat bezichtig wird - kann ja auch mal im Straßenverkehr oder so passieren - erstmal nix zur Sache (außer den eigenen Personalien) sagen - beraten lassen und *dann* eine schriftliche Aussage schicken - bringt übrigens keine Nachteile, auch wenn viele am Stammtisch das glauben!).

Good Luck!

Ernie


----------



## Backfire (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Torsten schrieb:


> invor mir mich



Sorry wenn mir jetzt komplett die Gesichtszüge entgleisen...
Was soll das denn bitte für ein Deutsch sein?
Ich hab hier schon einiges gesehen, und fehlerfrei bin ich auch nicht (wer ist das schon?), aber das oben angeführte ist ja mal der Hammer.
:v


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

drück dir auch die Daumen das die Sache gut ausgeht #h


----------



## jirgel (23. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ich wünsch dir eine saftige Geldstrafe, aber dafür sonst nichts schlechtes


----------



## Thomas29 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



jirgel schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir eine saftige Geldstrafe, aber dafür sonst nichts schlechtes



Na das ist ja nett|kopfkrat


----------



## Lucius (24. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Backfire schrieb:


> Sorry wenn mir jetzt komplett die Gesichtszüge entgleisen...
> Was soll das denn bitte für ein Deutsch sein?
> Ich hab hier schon einiges gesehen, und fehlerfrei bin ich auch nicht (wer ist das schon?), aber das oben angeführte ist ja mal der Hammer.
> :v



Ich musste erstmal den Beitrag lesen um überhaupt zu verstehen, was das denn eig. heissen soll....
Ist wirklich ein orthographisches Highlight, man sollte sich vor´m schreiben einfach mal ´drüber invor miren, wie´s denn geschrieben wird...., lol...#6

Unsere Jugend liest definitiv zu wenig !


----------



## Ulli3D (24. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht. Fischwilderei ist ein Eigentumsdelikt und ich wäre sauer, wenn jemand meine offene Gartentür dazu benutzt, meinen Gartengrill "wegzufinden" und dann als Entschuldigung vorbringt, dass er es nicht wusste, dass er es nicht darf, die Tür war ja nicht verschlossen.


----------



## haigererangler (24. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



jirgel schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir eine saftige Geldstrafe, aber dafür sonst nichts schlechtes


... bist ja echt nett |kopfkrat

wie kann man sowas jemanden wünschen?


naja @ Thomas, ich wünsch dir das alles gut ausgeht, und mit keiner/einer geringen geldstrafe!


----------



## Torsten (24. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



haigererangler schrieb:


> ... bist ja echt nett |kopfkrat
> 
> wie kann man sowas jemanden wünschen?
> 
> ...


 
sowas wünscht man niemanden,denn wir Angler sollten zusammen halten.aber ich denke mir mal das hier im Forum nicht nur Angler sind.


----------



## Ulli3D (24. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Torsten schrieb:


> sowas wünscht man niemanden,denn wir Angler sollten zusammen halten.aber ich denke mir mal das hier im Forum nicht nur Angler sind.



Sorry, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Humbug. 

Als Angler hat man doch gelernt, das sich das Hobby im Rahmen der Vorschriften abspielen muss und dass auch die Waidgerechtigkeit eine Rolle spielt also, Jahresfischereischen, Gewässerkarte und Einhaltung der gesetzlichen und ethischen Vorgaben. 

Von gutheißen von Straftaten; hier Eigentumsdelikt, hab ich nirgends was gelesen. Wie weit geht denn die Solidarität (zusammen halten) unter Anglern? Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung, bewaffneter Überfall, ...?|kopfkrat


----------



## Berlinerstar (24. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Humbug.
> 
> Als Angler hat man doch gelernt, das sich das Hobby im Rahmen der Vorschriften abspielen muss und dass auch die Waidgerechtigkeit eine Rolle spielt also, Jahresfischereischen, Gewässerkarte und Einhaltung der gesetzlichen und ethischen Vorgaben.
> 
> Von gutheißen von Straftaten; hier Eigentumsdelikt, hab ich nirgends was gelesen. Wie weit geht denn die Solidarität (zusammen halten) unter Anglern? Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung, bewaffneter Überfall, ...?|kopfkrat


|good:


----------



## archie01 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Torsten schrieb:


> sowas wünscht man niemanden,denn wir Angler sollten zusammen halten.aber ich denke mir mal das hier im Forum nicht nur Angler sind.



Hallo
Und du brauchst nur eine ganz kurze Zeit für die Bestätigung :v

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Thomas29 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Humbug.
> 
> Als Angler hat man doch gelernt, das sich das Hobby im Rahmen der Vorschriften abspielen muss und dass auch die Waidgerechtigkeit eine Rolle spielt also, Jahresfischereischen, Gewässerkarte und Einhaltung der gesetzlichen und ethischen Vorgaben.
> 
> Von gutheißen von Straftaten; hier Eigentumsdelikt, hab ich nirgends was gelesen. Wie weit geht denn die Solidarität (zusammen halten) unter Anglern? Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung, bewaffneter Überfall, ...?|kopfkrat


 
Edit Ralle 24: So nicht, letzte Warnung

Wo ist denn da das Verhältniss?

Du stellst ja quasi meine "Straftat" mit Vergewaltigungen und dergleichen auf eine Stufe.


----------



## Lucius (25. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Edit Ralle 24: So nicht, letzte Warnung
> 
> Wo ist denn da das Verhältniss?
> 
> Du stellst ja quasi meine "Straftat" mit Vergewaltigungen und dergleichen auf eine Stufe.




Nein, tut er nicht, wer lesen kann ist hier klar im Vorteil!
Er stellt nur die Frage wie weit denn solch eine angemahnte "Solidarität" gehen soll, mehr nicht!
Ich glaube kaum, das es ähnliche Solidaritätsbekundungen gäbe, wenn du schreiben würdest das du vor einer Feuerwehreinfahrt geparkt hättest und nun dein Auto abgeschleppt wurde und du noch eine Strafe bekommen würdest wg. Falschparkens...., oder!?
Man darf das ganze nicht nur aus der "Rosaroten" Anglerbrille betrachten...

Natürlich ist hier das ganze etwas Grenzwertig, weil wir uns beim Angeln öfters mit Situationen auseinandersetzen , die rechtlich nicht ganz Eindeutig sind.
Soll heissen , Ich war auch oft am Wasser und war mir vor Ort nicht sicher wie weit z.B. die Gemarkung geht in der Ich laut Schein angeln darf,... aber letztendlich liegt die Entscheidung wo man dann angelt bei einem selbst und zu Recht gilt bei uns: Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe, denn sich Informieren ist Pflicht!

Ich wünsch dir zwar nichts schlechtes , aber mein Mitleid hält sich auch in Grenzen.....


----------



## Mr. B (25. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Lucius schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal den Beitrag lesen um überhaupt zu verstehen, was das denn eig. heissen soll....
> Ist wirklich ein orthographisches Highlight, man sollte sich vor´m schreiben einfach mal ´drüber invor miren, wie´s denn geschrieben wird...., lol...#6
> 
> Unsere Jugend liest definitiv zu wenig !


 
Wenn es denn nur die Jugend wäre! Guck mal auf das Alter!


----------



## jirgel (26. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



haigererangler schrieb:


> ... bist ja echt nett |kopfkrat
> 
> wie kann man sowas jemanden wünschen?
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach wer Sch_ei_ße baut muss auch die Konsequenzen tragen ohne zu murren, zur solidarität die wird überschätzt.

Freundschaftliches miteinander geht ja in Ordnung aber deswegen muss ich auch nicht alles gut heißen und richtig finden was ein anderer Angler macht. 

Aus Sch_ei_ße lernt man fürs leben, vielleicht auch das Regeln nicht nur zum spass beim zusammen leben gibt. ^^


----------



## Somkejumper (28. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



jirgel schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir eine saftige Geldstrafe, aber dafür sonst nichts schlechtes



Sorry, aber wenn ich solche Aussagen lese, dann könnte ich :v. Manchmal wäre es sinnvoller keinen Kommentar abzugeben. Dieses Forum sollte als Info und zum Austausch dienen und nicht um andere fertig zu machen.
Schönen Dank jirgel!!!!!

@ Thomas: Dir viel Glück und lass Dich nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Thomas29 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich solche Aussagen lese, dann könnte ich :v. Manchmal wäre es sinnvoller keinen Kommentar abzugeben. Dieses Forum sollte als Info und zum Austausch dienen und nicht um andere fertig zu machen.
> Schönen Dank jirgel!!!!!
> 
> @ Thomas: Dir viel Glück und lass Dich nicht unterkriegen.



Danke:m


----------



## Thomas29 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt:vik:


----------



## chivas (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

siehstu^^

ging ja fix...


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt:vik:


 
Glückwunsch!

Gutes Ergebnis!

Lektion gelernt!?

Eingestellt ohne alles oder gegen Zahlung?

LG & Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas29 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ohne alles#6

Lektion gelernt#6


----------



## karpfenalarm (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Freut mich das du gut bei rausgenommen bist. Ich denke das wird dir nicht wieder passieren.

Du hattest doch auch als Stellung dazu genommen hattest den Leuten gesagt dass du alle möglichen Erlaubnisscheine hast? Also ich kenne mich da halt nicht aus, aber wenn man schon diverse Erlaubnisscheine hat ist es noch mal was anderes als wenn man gar keine hat. Zumindest wenn ich Richter wäre


----------



## Thomas29 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



karpfenalarm schrieb:


> Freut mich das du gut bei rausgenommen bist. Ich denke das wird dir nicht wieder passieren.
> 
> Du hattest doch auch als Stellung dazu genommen hattest den Leuten gesagt dass du alle möglichen Erlaubnisscheine hast? Also ich kenne mich da halt nicht aus, aber wenn man schon diverse Erlaubnisscheine hat ist es noch mal was anderes als wenn man gar keine hat. Zumindest wenn ich Richter wäre



Ich denke auch mal,wenn ich gar keinen Schein gehabt hätte wäre es anders ausgegangen


----------



## matchbox (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Moin,

das freut mich zu hören 

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt:vik:



Das überrascht mich nicht wirklich, auch wenn es anders hätte ausgehen können.


----------



## Gregor84 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ich hatte für 2009 ne Rheinjahreskarte von Köln. Ich zitiere mal: "rechtes Ufer von km 639,27 bis km 857,70 und linkes Ufer von km 642,23 bis km 862,90, *ausgenommen alle Nebengewässer. Als Nebengewässer gelten alle Gewässer, die hinter der Uferlinie des Rheines bei Normalwasserstand liegen, zb. Häfen, Altarme, Baggerseen, Zuflüsse."* Zitat Ende. Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur für Leute mit Kontakte Hafenkarten. Aber das Angeln an Nebengewässern ist generell schon ne Weile verboten. Also angenommen du hattest eine aktuelle Jahreskarte für den Rhein dann hast du dir selbst leider nen Strick gedreht weil es dort genau drauf steht das Nebengewässer Tabu sind.
Wünsch dir in der Sache trotzdem viel Glück und das die Strafe nicht zu hoch ausfällt. Kann das irgendwo verstehen wenn man 15 Jahre wo angelt ließt man sich nicht immer die neuen Gewässerbestimmungen pro Jahr durch auch wenn man sollte.

MfG Gregor und Petri Heil


----------



## Gregor84 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Oh grade gesehen das Verfahren wurde eingestellt. Na hast ja nochmal Glück gehabt. Glückwunsch.

Gruß Gregor


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Gregor84 schrieb:


> ....wenn man 15 Jahre wo angelt ließt man sich nicht immer die neuen Gewässerbestimmungen pro Jahr durch auch wenn man sollte.
> 
> MfG Gregor und Petri Heil



Hihihi, und wenn man ne halbe Ewigkeit nen Thread mitverfolgt, liest man sich auch nicht ständig die neusten Beiträge durch..., so viel zum Thema.|muahah:


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hihihi, und wenn man ne halbe Ewigkeit nen Thread mitverfolgt, liest man sich auch nicht ständig die neusten Beiträge durch..., so viel zum Thema.|muahah:



Hi,
na ja , ist machmal auch verdammt viel zu lesen :q
Gruß Udo
ps. Glückwunsch , hätte je nach Staatsanwalt auch anders ausgehen können


----------



## Gregor84 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

*grins* Naja ich hab bis Seite 8 Gelesen und gedacht nun schreib ich auch mal was dazu. Hätt ich mal besser zu ende gelesen. 

Gruß Gregor


----------



## Somkejumper (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Glückwunsch. #g
Nochmal Schwein gehabt. 
Hätte auch anders ausgehen können|znaika:

Gruß Somkejumper

Und viel Glück beim durchhalten.


----------



## Thomas29 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. #g
> Nochmal Schwein gehabt.
> Hätte auch anders ausgehen können|znaika:
> 
> ...



Wieso viel Glück beim durchhalten?


----------



## Bigspinn (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Mach dir keinen Kopp,denke mal die lassen die Sache fallen,eben weil du im Besitz der Scheine bist und daher nicht gewildert hast. Das du dort nicht Angeln darfst,hat andere Gründe. Entweder wegen Gefährdung der Schifffahrt,der Eigengefährdung oder eben halt Verstoß gegen das Betretungsrecht.Ich selbst habe noch nicht lange den blauen Schein und bin in den letzten Jahren 2 mal beim fischen am Rhein kontrolliert worden.Polizei am Wasser,weil ich noch frech zum Kontrolettiminister war...haben ein riesen Theater veranstaltet die Brüder,als wenn ich der Merkel persönlich den Fisch vom Teller geklaut hätte. In beiden Fällen, die Jahre auseinander lagen,wurde das Verfahren eingestellt und das ganz ohne mein Zutun.Also nicht mal ein Anwalt war nötig.Hab aber dann noch ein gesondertes Schreiben der Fischereibehörde bekommen,das ich bis auf weiteres keine Fischerprüfung ablegen durfte und das mir das Angeln in Zukunft untersagt war.Hab trotzdem weiter geangelt  4 Jahre später habe ich mich dann zum Kurs angemeldet und meinen Schein gemacht.Dachte auch erst,das die mir die Prüfung verweigern,aber ging alles glatt. Also wie gesagt...lass es auf dich zukommen..wird schon nichts passieren.Denke mal,die Gerichte sind zu überfordert, als das die sich mit so nem Käse abgeben.Ausserdem hast du alle Scheine und so mit deine Fischereiabgabe geleistet..von daher kann von Wilderei nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Bigup (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

"_Mach dir keinen Kopp,denke mal die lassen die Sache fallen,eben weil du im Besitz der Scheine bist und daher nicht gewildert hast_."

Sondern was!?

"_Ich selbst habe noch nicht lange den blauen Schein und bin in den letzten Jahren 2 mal beim fischen am Rhein kontrolliert worden.Polizei am Wasser,weil ich noch frech zum Kontrolettiminister war..._"

Klasse! Du sorgst echt dafür, dass die Angler ein positives Bild in der Öffentlichkeit abgeben! Nur weiter so!

"_Hab aber dann noch ein gesondertes Schreiben der Fischereibehörde bekommen,das ich bis auf weiteres keine Fischerprüfung ablegen durfte und das mir das Angeln in Zukunft untersagt war."
_
Dann hat sich Dein Vorgehen ja echt bezahlt gemacht. Sicherlich das Ziel eines jeden Anglers! Hut ab!

"_Ausserdem hast du alle Scheine und so mit deine Fischereiabgabe geleistet..von daher kann von Wilderei nicht die Rede sein_"

Da spricht eindeutig der Fachmann!


----------



## Bigspinn (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Bigup schrieb:


> "_Mach dir keinen Kopp,denke mal die lassen die Sache fallen,eben weil du im Besitz der Scheine bist und daher nicht gewildert hast_."
> 
> Sondern was!?
> 
> ...



eben,weil alle von einer geldstrafe redeten,so wie du auch. und eingestellt wurde es ohne strafe...also bin ich wohl doch der fachmann,,lol:q


----------



## Somkejumper (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Wieso viel Glück beim durchhalten?



Nichtraucher!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas29 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Da war ich wohl etwas voreilig#q

Ich hab mich nämlich letztens nochmal mit einem anderen Beamten der WSP unterhalten und der sagte,wenn bis jetzt noch nichts gekommen sei,wurde das Verfahren eigestellt.

Da hab ich es natürlich voller Euphorie hier gepostet,auch wenn ich mir selbst noch nicht sicher war,da ich es ja noch nicht schriftlich hatte.

Und prompt kam heute Post und ich muss 660 Euro Strafe zahlen.

Mir ist schon klar,dass ich Mist gebaut hab,aber das find ich doch schon heftig.

Ich bin vorher egal ob beim Angeln noch sonstwo aufgefallen und wegen sowas muss ich mich jetzt verschulden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Tja ... das fällt sehr hart aus ... wie lautet denn die Begründung?


----------



## Thomas29 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tja ... das fällt sehr hart aus ... wie lautet denn die Begründung?



Die Staatsanwaltschaft beschuldigt sie,in Duisburg-Walsum unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts gefischt zu haben.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Na ja, 

Du kannst ja Widerspruch einlegen (wenn Du nicht schon die Frist versäumt hast?) und es auf eine mündliche Verhandlung ankommen lassen. Dabei hat das Gericht aber auch die Möglichkeit, den Strafbescheid höher zu legen, zumal noch Gerichtskosten und Zeugengebühren dazu kommen könnten.

Tatsache ist, Du hast am falschen Ort (zur falschen Zeit) gefischt und das zieht meistens Sanktionen nach sich. Hier in unserer Stadt werden solche Vorgänge von der Sta meistens eingestellt, weil ...so schreibt sie .... ein öffentliches Interesse nicht vorliegt und die Schuld des Täters gering ist.
Als wir noch einen Amtsrichter hatten, der selbst Jäger war, war das ganz anders!|kopfkrat

Seitdem regeln wir als Fischereiaufseher das mit der Stadtverwaltung und dem Nds. Fischereigesetz, so dass der Betroffene ein geringes Bußgeld bezahlen muss, das aber auch wehtut.

Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Info ja ......

*
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Thomas29 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Hab vorhin schonmal ein wenig telefoniert und da wurde mir von abgeraten,weil wie du schon sagst das Risiko hoch ist,dass die Kosten im Endeffekt höher sind.


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Besteht denn an einem solchen Zufluss immer und automatisch überhaupt ein Fischereirecht bzw. Fischereiausübungsrecht, dass man "verletzen" kann?

Das wäre ja Voraussetzung!?

Oder?


Frage: 

Was hast Du jetzt genau (!) bekommen???

a - einen Strafbefehl

b - eine Einstellung nach § 153a StPO gegen Zahlung dieses Betrages?

Dein Problem wird sein, dass Du Akteneinsicht NUR über einen Anwalt bekommst.

Wenn eine Rechtschutzversicherung vorhanden ist, solltest Du damit sofort (!) ab zum Anwalt gehen!

Außerdem bekommst Du eine Verfahrenseinstellung bei Ermittlungsverfahren *IMMER* *ausdrücklich* und *schriftlich* von der Staatsanwaltschaft mitgeteilt, wenn Du Beschuldigter bist - deshalb hatte ich Deinen Post auch nur beglückwünscht, da es sich so anhörte, als hättest Du einen solchen Einstellungsbescheid erhalten!? (deswegen hatte ich gefragt, ob Einstellung ohne alles, oder gegen Zahlung-->Deine Antwort darauf war "Ohne alles", weswegen ich davon ausging, Du wüßtest, wovon Du da schreibst!).

Alles Gute!!!

Ernie


----------



## brummy010 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

da hast du echt mal pech gehabt , hattest das hier in wesel gebracht währst du warscheinlich mit einer verwahrnung davon gekommen , also einem netten breif !!!!!


ich spreche aus erfahrung , bin selber seid einigen jahren aufseher und finde es zum kotzen , selbst wenn ich bedroht werde und jemanden auf schreibe der auch in einemneben gewässen und mit 4 ruten angelt , das selbst solche leute mit einem freundlichen brief davon kommen . da sage ich ehrlich , hätte ich als aufseher nicht mal deine sache aufgenommen , eher dich belehrt und der stelle verwiesen .

aber die wsp ist da leider etwas anders gestrickt


----------



## chivas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> (siehe § 294 "*nur (!!!)* auf Antrag").



|kopfkrat
dessen voraussetzungen sind doch gar nicht gegeben... (?)


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



chivas schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> dessen voraussetzungen sind doch gar nicht gegeben... (?)


 
Ups - stimmt - hatten wir neulich erst!--->war Quark! 

Gut aufgepasst!

Aber war das nicht so ein Mini-Zufluss?

Besteht denn dort ein fremdes Fischereirecht, welches man verletzen könnte?

Ernie


----------



## chivas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

DAS wiederrum ist eine berechtigte frage ^^

möglicherweise wurde es ja sogar vom berechtigten "geduldet" - also von diesem komischen betrieb da...

die fakten sind eigentlich recht unklar -.-


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Arschkarte gezogen....Du wirst aber auf jden Fall eine Anhörung bekommen. Musst halt mit Engelszünglein darauf hinwirken, dass das Strafmaß nicht beim Max-Betrag landet - wird er ohnehin nicht, da gibt es schwerere Vergehen. Ich gebe jetzt mal nen Tipp ab: Mit 300 Euro wirste rechnen müssen.


----------



## Thomas29 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Weiss vielleicht einer wie und ob man darauf Einfluß nehmen kann,dass ich den Betrag in möglichst niedrigen Raten abbezahlen kann?


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Ja. Mit den Leuten reden und eventuell räumen sie dir bei extrem klammer Kasse auch ein, es per Sozialstunden abarbeiten zu können.


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Falsch er MUSS 600 zahlen...... klick


 
Na jetzt mach dem Kerl doch keine Angst...man muss Menschen langsam auf ihr Schicksal vorbereiten ;-)

Mal im Ernst - ist das so? Ganz schön knackig...klar, aber Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

Aber er hat immernoch nicht gesagt, WAS für ein Schreiben er nun wirklich bekommen hat !?

*Strafbefehl* oder eine *Einstellung nach § 153a StPO* (quasi als Angebot-hier in NRW wird meist so formuliert:

"...blablabla....beabsichtige ich das Verfahren gegen sie wegen blablabla....gegen eine Zahlung von XXX€ nach § 153a StPO einzustellen...blablabla")"

Naja - wer nicht will, der hat schon!

Trotzdem viel Glück!

Ernie

PS:

In beiden Fällen kann man auf der Geschäftsstelle anrufen und wegen einer Ratenzahlung nachfragen - meist sind die dort sehr kulant!

Aber bitte die FRIST beachten!


----------



## KawangA (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Weiss vielleicht einer wie und ob man darauf Einfluß nehmen kann,dass ich den Betrag in möglichst niedrigen Raten abbezahlen kann?



Hallo schreibe innerhalb der Einspruchfrist unter dem Akten/Geschäftszeichen die zuständuge Stelle an. Sage ihnen einfach das Du Raten Zahlen möchtest. Lege Ihnen die Fakten da wieso weshalb warum und es sollte klappen. Achte darauf wenn Du Ratenzahlen kannst das Du nicht in verzug kommst, denn dann wird der ganze Restbetrag sofort fällig in der Regel.


----------



## Thomas29 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber er hat immernoch nicht gesagt, WAS für ein Schreiben er nun wirklich bekommen hat !?
> 
> *Strafbefehl* oder eine *Einstellung nach § 153a StPO* (quasi als Angebot-hier in NRW wird meist so formuliert:
> 
> ...



Einen Strafbefehl.

Auf Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft Duisburg wird gegen sie wegen Fischwilderei eine Geldstrafe von 20 Tagessätzen zu je 30 Euro festgesetzt.


Hab gestern mit einer Frau vom AMtsgericht telefoniert und ich muss erst den Zahlungsbescheid abwarten und dann kann ich eine möglichst niedrige Rate beantragen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Einen Strafbefehl.
> 
> Auf Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft Duisburg wird gegen sie wegen Fischwilderei eine Geldstrafe von 20 Tagessätzen zu je 30 Euro festgesetzt.
> 
> ...



Ist nicht bös oder beleidigend aufzufassen, aber du bist für mich schon der Knaller!
Wie kamst du auf das schmale Brett bereits deine Einstellung des Verfahrens zu feiern ohne eine solche schriftlich bekommen zu haben, frei nach dem Motto "ich glaube, ich dachte, vermute..."???
Das geht schon los, wenn meine Frau oder Kinder z.B. glauben, dass noch yx im Kühlschrank ist. Dann sag ich immer: "Verschone mich mit deinem schwammigen Glaubensgefasel, sieh nach, was Fakt ist."
Bei den Aktionen, die du so bringst, prognostiziere ich, dass es für dich noch öfters im Leben teuer wird. Ich fasse das mal zusammen:
- Schwarzangeln, weil aus Nachlässigkeit(Glaube, dass ich hier angeln darf) auf Berechtigungsschein nicht gelesen, wo erlaubt ist zu angeln;
- Keinen Anwalt eingeschaltet, weil vermutlich keine Rechtschutzversicherung abgeschlossen;
- aus leichtfüßigem, naivem Glaube heraus die Einstellung des Verfahrens verkündet ohne ne griffige Faktenlage dafür zu haben;
- bereits 3 Verwarnungen, vermutlich wegen der Fähigkeit schneller schreiben, als denken zu können, hier im Forum, kassiert

Ein lieb gemeinter Tipp von mir, "reite in Zukunft langsamer und überlegter", hol dir unbedingt ne private Rechtschutzversicherung und schwöre deinen Glaubensanfällen ab, sie bringen dich in Teufels Küche.
Ne Aktion wie diese machst du nur einmal:
Hab folgendes vor 12 Jahren mit nem Bekannten erlebt, der nun mausetot ist.
"Er *glaubte* es komme kein Zug, als er die Gleise zu Fuß überquerte, denn die Bahnstrecke war seit Jahren nicht mehr befahren worden. Dann wurde er von einem ICE überrascht => Tod. Die Bahn hatte den ICE auf die stillgelegte Strecke umgeleitet, wegen Bauarbeiten. Er hinterlässt eine Frau und vier Kinder. Drei Andere, die mit ihm die Gleise überquerten, hatten ein paar Zentimeter mehr Glück und kamen mit einem Schock davon.
Auch sie hätten nie geglaubt...."

Ich sag nur schei$$ Glaube, beschäftige dich immer nur mit griffigen Sachen und überzeug dich lieber dreimal von einer Sache.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei*

moin moin...
Nun hackt mal nich so auf ihn rum denn es schleicht sich bei jeden irgendwann ein gewisses maß an Routine ein.
So wollte ich nun munter auf Hecht angeln am 1 Mai an meinem hausgewässer denn ich *glaubte* wie im letzten Jahr ist der Hecht ab 01.05. und der Zander ab 01.06. offen aber pustekuchen. 
Zum glück hatte ich noch keine Rute im Wasser und wurde von Angelkollegen freundlichst darauf hingewießen mal meine Karte durchzulesen aber solche kleinen fehler (dürfen eigentlich nicht) können aber fast jeden passieren.

Es ist doch keiner vollkommen....


----------

